# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  الحكمة في تقديم أشراط الساعة ودلالة الناس عليها

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
**ذكر القرطبي رحمه الله في التذكرة عن العلماء قولهم:
**
والحكمة في تقديم الأشراط ودلالة الناس عليها،* *تنبيه الناس عن رقدتهم، وحثهم على الاحتياط لأنفسهم بالتوبة والإنابة، كي لا يباغتوا بالحول بينهم وبين تدارك العوارض منهم،** فينبغي للناس أن يكونوا بعد ظهور أشراط الساعة قد نظروا لأنفسهم, وانقطعوا عن الدنيا، واستعدوا للساعة الموعود بها، والله أعلم، وتلك الأشراط علامة لانتهاء الدنيا وانقضائها. 


*

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بكِ أم علي .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيكَ أم أروى المكية

----------


## أم أروى المكية

> بارك الله فيكَ أم أروى المكية


  وفيكِ بارك الله أختي الحبيبة أم علي .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
" ولما كان اليوم الآخر من الأمور الغيبية، أعان الله سبحانه وتعالى خلقه على الإيمان به بأمور كثيرة، ومن ذلك ربط هذا الغيب بالأمور المحسوسة،* *فإن الغيب إذا ربط بالأمور المحسوسة سهل الإيمان به على الإنسان، ومن هذه الأمور المحسوسة التي تعين على الإيمان باليوم الآخر، أشراط الساعة.**

وأهمية معرفة هذه الأشراط والأمارات، تظهر من أهمية الإيمان باليوم الآخر،* *ولذلك فإن الإيمان بأشراط الساعة وعلاماتها الصحيحة الثابتة، من جملة الإيمان باليوم الآخر، والذي هو الآخر جزء لا يتجزأ من الإيمان بالغيب.**".
*
[مقدمة د.عبدالكريم الرحيلي ومحمد العتيبي لكتاب: سواء السراط لشأن الأشراط لشمس الدين محمد الحجازي]

----------

